
AMD Launches Ryzen: 52% More IPC, Eight Cores for Under $330 - nedsma
http://www.anandtech.com/show/11143/amd-launch-ryzen-52-more-ipc-eight-cores-for-under-330-preorder-today-on-sale-march-2nd
======
api
Looking at the benchmarks it looks like they've matched the top-end Core i7,
which is good (especially for the price) but not a game changer. Might get
them back in the game.

Given that they seem to have reduced their power consumption the server
version of this core might get them back into the data center, which is really
what AMD needs to do for their high-end chips. That market is larger and
higher margin (AFIAK) than the gamer and pro-desktop markets.

I'd be curious to see some more detailed benchmarks though: math-heavy code,
TensorFlow, memory bandwidth under heavy load, virtualization, etc. Looking at
this chip and it's high clock speed it might be really good for memory
bandwidth intensive loads.

